# Help.:(((( I'm desperate



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

Today, my DR is so bad. I cant even recognize my neighborhood. I'm extremely irritable and tired. I have zero concentration and no happy emotions. Everything just feels so bland. I thought I was making progress.... What happened. I was doing so well. I'll never get over this, will I? God, I just want to cry. I need to know I'll get out of this. I need a coach. Somebody I can talk to who has recovered and who has about the same story as me... Please, somebody just step in and give me some encouragement. I want my life back. The anxiety isn't here. I just feel nothing..... Please....


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)




----------

